# Vail suggestions



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats somewhat early in the season, so ride what is open. 

Trees are everywhere, but again, coverage will be important. Hit the back bowls if they're open just to experience wide openness. 

As far as places to go / things to do when not riding... I'm not too sure. Vail has its own little village areas at the base, but depends on what you're looking to do.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hit me up the week before. Me or my son can take you a few places. You can buy me a beer or him a burger. My son is very advanced so be honest on your abilities when we talk. He will take you through trees and over cliffs if theres snow and you say you can. I am not as daring anymore or as skilled as him, he is 12 btw but has only ridden with adults 18-40 years old up to this season..... 

Just let me know.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

CalvaryCougar said:


> Any things for non-skiiers to do? Any good tree riding? Thanks


hang out at the day spas, watch movies in the hotel room and people watch for old hags wearing $5000 fur coats


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Hit me up the week before. Me or my son can take you a few places. You can buy me a beer or him a burger. My son is very advanced so be honest on your abilities when we talk. He will take you through trees and over cliffs if theres snow and you say you can. I am not as daring anymore or as skilled as him, he is 12 btw but has only ridden with adults 18-40 years old up to this season.....
> 
> Just let me know.


I'm gonna come mob u guys when I get back on the Vail pass thing next year prolly :cheeky4:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is my post from your previous thread. I forget and ask the same stuff twice sometimes. 


Is it the village inn plaza your staying at? 

It's on the lions head side. Regardless, everything is close by in the villages(lions head, vail village and golden peak) and the bus system is free. There is a smaller park on the lions head side called Bwana. also a really beginner park called pride park. 

Last year golden peak had a great variety of rails and boxes, better than brecks, they lacked in jumps though.... I work with the park managers wife and have gotten to know him and my son rides on vails full-time team this year so I've been in some of the meetings about their park build this year as well as talked to their park manager about it. The park on golden peak side should be incredible and open by then. There will he a 18' and 22' pipe. The 22 is planned to be the biggest in the world this year, something like 650' long. There should be only 2 jump lines in golden peak this year... Medium and large ranging from 25-75' sizes. They also plan a mini BX coarse where the smaller jump line and baby pipe was last year. There should end up being a 4 jump smaller line in bwana up to 30' and a really small beginner jump line there also. All of the bwana features are "ride on". Most of golden peaks are not ride on. 

BA is kinda right about SPT, they will help in design and initial setup of the pipe and park but the crew here will be doing their own building. The guys at SPT and the management here are pretty close and worked together prior to SPT. 

So far the plan is to have the park open by the last week of november and all of the new snow canons are already in place to make the alpine race course, parks and pipe now. Just waiting for the right temps in a week or so. 

As for movies, buy tickets early, they sale out that time of year. Cinebestro is what its called in vail village at the solaris. Nicest theatre I have been too, not the biggest though. If you wanna eat at restaurants you should make reservations.... They book up fast. Montauk grill, bart and yetis and billys in lionshead are good nice places. Old forge and blue moose pizza are great. Snowboard shop to go to is one track mind, they are awesome people.

Restaurants in vail village that are good are Lancelot and sweet basil. The movie theatre serves excellent food also......

Our usually dinning place is garfinkles in lions head right a the base of the gondola. Best deck around and decent prices. Bully ranch in vail village is awesome for steaks and burgers. 

Any other shit you wanna know?


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Argo said:


> Here is my post from your previous thread. I forget and ask the same stuff twice sometimes.
> 
> 
> Is it the village inn plaza your staying at?
> ...


Wow :thumbsup: thanks for the info dude! I cant say if ill be able to ride with you as its kinda a family riding time so ill have to ask my family. We are staying in the village inn plaza, but we were told it is in vail village? Is it a nice place to stay? Really excited about the trip and maybe if my sister doesnt mind we could take a few laps with you, but it would be up to her. Me and my sister are pretty advance, me a little bit more than her so if its snowing and there is some good powder you might have to show us some cliffs to jump.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

so quick question...if we get alot of snow @ vail while we are there, should we be worried about avalanches? we are from the mid-west and have been out west 3 times so far are pretty advanced riders. I know avys are pretty uncommon inbounds but i think i heard vail had one last year. Ive got a little sister to watch out for (shes 20 so shes can hold her own) so I wouldn't want to take her to any risky spots if we get dumped on. Thanks in advance


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

CalvaryCougar said:


> so quick question...if we get alot of snow @ vail while we are there, should we be worried about avalanches? we are from the mid-west and have been out west 3 times so far are pretty advanced riders. I know avys are pretty uncommon inbounds but i think i heard vail had one last year. Ive got a little sister to watch out for (shes 20 so shes can hold her own) so I wouldn't want to take her to any risky spots if we get dumped on. Thanks in advance


In bounds you'll be fine. Vail patrol will bomb for avalanches in bounds. That avy last year, the kid hiked up a closed run.


----------



## swissarmybottle (Jan 16, 2012)

CalvaryCougar said:


> I will be in vail dec 23rd to the 27th any suggestions on what trails to make sure I ride? Any restaurants to check out? Any things for non-skiiers to do? Any good tree riding? Thanks


pepi's is pretty good... it's in the vail village area. that place is so christmas-y that time of year! Love it!


----------

